# Is this really DP? Drug related? If so, what should I do?



## Ali22 (Jun 7, 2010)

About a year ago, I smoked marijuana and got way, way too high. higher than i have ever been before. At the time i was very freaked out, but after a week or so I didnt think anything of it. A week later, i left to study abroad in europe and boarded an airplane for the first time, which was a high stress event for me. The initial onslaught of my symptoms started a few days after I arrived over seas.

My symptoms are that I constantly feel like i am way to high, like my head is attached from my body. I feel like im looking down from my self from above, like im in a movie. however, this feeling has been CONSTANT and UNCHANGING for over a year now. the feeling isnt painful, but its constant. I never had anxiety problems before these symptoms started, but the idea that i might have this for the rest of my life causes alot of anxiety. I have said to my girlfriend several times that i would rather be in a full body cast that what im dealing with because atleast id know whats wrong. I am normally a very social person, but since the onslaught of these symptoms i feel detached socially as well.

if this truly is depersonalization disorder, i need to know what to do next. I'd love to hear from anyone in similar situations and what you've done to cure this. I've been put on anti anxiety medicine a while ago, when the doctors didnt know it was depersonalization disorder (because i literally just found out about it tonight) and it didnt really do anything to help. i've also tried acupuncture, muscular therapy, and had all sorts of brain scans.

any help or insight you could provide would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I do believe you have depersonalization. My DP was induced by a way-too-high dose of weed as well. You say you had brain scans. Did they reveal anything out of the ordinary? There's a theory (DP is so understudied that everything about it seems to be a theory)that this is purely psychological, simply a state of mind. I'm not advocating anything, but it makes sense.

Now take something like arachnophobia. You'll be scared of spiders unless you treat that fear. Unless you work to overcome it. It's psychological. So it's seemly that DP is the same way. You need to find the source of the problem if there is one, do therapy, take *sigh* more drugs, and change your lifestyle. The biggest goal is to _stop worrying_ and _accept_ it _for now_. In many cases it fades away by itself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes I'd say from what you've written that you are indeed experiencing Depersonalization and/or Derealization. Don't worry about what the differences are between those two. I think it's that we all experience this same mental condition differently, but it's the same as well. What to do? Well first thing I can think of is stay away from illegal drugs. Second, well you are already taking helpful medications for anxiety. So the next step would be to take of yourself day by day. Regularly sleeping at reasonable times of the day/night. Eat a healthy diet (not crazy healthy, just...balance). Keep up with hygiene. And be sure to push yourself into going out and socializing even though you don't feel like it sometimes (or always). These things won't cure DP/DR, but it's important to take charge of the situation and not let this condition obliterate your lifestyle. In time it will get better, and maybe even cure sooner than later. Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Ali22 (Jun 7, 2010)

Bear said:


> I do believe you have depersonalization. My DP was induced by a way-too-high dose of weed as well. You say you had brain scans. Did they reveal anything out of the ordinary? There's a theory (DP is so understudied that everything about it seems to be a theory)that this is purely psychological, simply a state of mind. I'm not advocating anything, but it makes sense.
> 
> Now take something like arachnophobia. You'll be scared of spiders unless you treat that fear. Unless you work to overcome it. It's psychological. So it's seemly that DP is the same way. You need to find the source of the problem if there is one, do therapy, take *sigh* more drugs, and change your lifestyle. The biggest goal is to _stop worrying_ and _accept_ it _for now_. In many cases it fades away by itself.


Is there anything that you have done thats helped at all? I honestly feel that if i dont do something soon, ill go crazy!


----------



## kirbyking (Feb 20, 2008)

This is about me having massive anxiety.
About two years ago i smoked weed with a x girlfriend.
That day when i got high i was scared to death..
the next day i woke up everything was really weird.
I knew something was wrong or different.
I went into school and i felt like i was tripping on drugs..
People's eyes were black and it just felt like i constantly just got there.
Then i had a bad habit of smoking cigs from the anxiety.

Currently year 1 went by into the next year.
I got a job after i graduated from school.
The Feeling bothered me at work sometimes.
But i didn't seem to give a crap.
After awhile i didn't even think about having something wrong with me.
like i was cured and didn't go on the forums for months.

Well i Quit my horrible job that was prob keeping me from going nuts.
iv'e been sitting at home playing video games everyday.
all i sudden i felt the feeling's coming back again massive fear and anxiety.
I knew that since i cant find a job to keep me busy to counter act these feeling Ive started taking ZOLOFT the past 4 days my stomach hurt not that bad though. IVE BEEN ABLE TO CRY ABOUT DP !?!?!??! Tears NOTE 2 years Couldn't give off enough emotion to actually cry about it. But im really anxious like i keep smoking cigarettes- constantly thinking about how im feeling and Zoloft is not helping me with anxiety at least yet
I Constantly shake my leg even as a little kid i feel like jumping out of my skin sometimes gez.
I get racing thoughts through my head making me feel crazy :{ I just feel like crud.
The Zoloft did give me some positive effects possible unless it's just self will.
I wanna go out and do activity's like sports to keep me busy and i feel positive sometimes in the day.
At night i get Extremely scared and have panic attacks. Plus i have add adhd i think both idk but people tell me im really relaxed and chilled out person for some reason. Maybe the way i look or speak.

I really wish my shaking leg would stop and i could quit smoking cigs but I just cant stop it's making me feel nutts also.

Same kinda storie .my life


----------



## kirbyking (Feb 20, 2008)

What i did was go outside play basketball keep my mind occupied and not thinking about dp..thats how im feeling a bit better now.

we cant let are minds think about it we need to do something to get it out of are minds.


----------



## Ali22 (Jun 7, 2010)

alot of people have been telling me to use this program in the link below. from your personal experiences, do you believe this is something that will work?

http://www.depersonalizationtreatment.com/dpprogram.html


----------



## Will2003 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ali22 said:


> alot of people have been telling me to use this program in the link below. from your personal experiences, do you believe this is something that will work?
> 
> http://www.depersonalizationtreatment.com/dpprogram.html


Don't know about any program but many people had success with clomipramine (anafranil) and also imipramine (tofranil) , i believe benzodiazepine can help but temporarily otherwise they might make symptoms worse . i think ssri makes it worse (my experience)
the best drug for this according to trials is naloxone but will your GP prescribe it for this ? i don't think so.

and yes by the way : drugs trigger this shit ! i regret the day i smoked cannabis , that horrible cursed day !


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Ali22 said:


> Is there anything that you have done thats helped at all? I honestly feel that if i dont do something soon, ill go crazy!


Sunlight helps a lot. Take vitamins and fish oil. Make sure you're never tired or hungry. If you set your mind at ease, it'll be less likely to keep thinking about it. When I feel it come on strong "This is a chemical unbalance that can be righted if you calm down and live your life. You are not damaged or diseased. Everything's ok." and that ends the negative thoughts for several hours. It's like losing weight. You won't see great results in just 1 or 2 weeks, it takes months. I'm doing A LOT better now. I still feel "wrong" but the most inconvenient symptoms are gone. Like losing train of thought, randomly forgotting where/who I am or what I'm doing and I can keep track of conversations now. I think it's the fish oil. ;D

You will not go crazy. Why are people so afraid of insanity, anyway? I welcome it. I used to desire it so much. It was better than dealing with the stress and pain of my life. I tried to _induce_ insanity! Now I understand that that's silly and a little sick...


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't usually answer posts, but because you are new to the board, I wanted to tell you some things. My dp/dr was caused by LSD. I don't care what anyone says - bottom line - the LSD caused it. I too felt okay the next day after the bad trip - was higher than a kite on the LSD the night before, and it was very bad. Anyway in about a week after that it was relentless - 24/7. Has been for awhile. I seriously do not believe that this is psychological - far from it. Yes it makes you anxious, but as you said, before you were not anxious - same here. I am anxious from the dp, depressed at times, but I never was before. To me - all the side issues are from the dp. I think the main thing is to go to a dp doctor and have her/him put you on something to help. People have had success with different things. If your doctor doesn't know about dp. I would definitely find another doctor. General gps or psychiatrists who don't know about the issue don't know what to tell you - you will get more information on this site. Take some of the posts to the dp doctor and show him what people have taken that helps. That is what I did.

I am taking 40 mgs. of celexa, 200 mgs. of lamictal and .5mg of Xanax to help me sleep at night. So far the lamictal hasn't helped but I'm going to continue and see if it helps. The Celexa has really helped with the night time panic attacks - haven't had one in a long time. I don't think I could have worked at the job I have if I couldn't get rid of the panic attacks. Getting out and having a career has helped me, but my dp is still there. Hopefully this helps. Angela


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah thats DP. If you've lived a year decently with it, then thats great. From here you should just add good things to it like excercise and diet. Take in the positive education on it and ignore the negative. I ended up on this web site pretty fast because it effected my life so drastically.

I was told to ignore it, but set habits to take care of it (no drinking, caffiene, chocolate, and so on. you'll find a list somewhere and you'll learn your own anxiety triggers too). Force yourself into what you used to do and keep social if you can.

I hear what you mean about the full body cast. I could rate all the issues in my life 1-10. My sinusitis would have been a 10 (the worst at the time) at one point, but now its NOTHING. I guess thats one good thing about DP is that all your other problems are f'ing trivial. I'm an artist, and If i lost my legs I could still create and have an emotional attachment to my art.


----------

